# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  تتويج المريخ ببطولة الدوري الممتاز 2019 - 2020 عقب الفوز على الهلال بهدف اللاعب السماني الصاوي

## عبد المنعم خليفة

*توج المريخ ببطولة الدوري الممتاز عقب الفوز على الهلال بهدف اللاعب السماني الصاوي




*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## قرشي عثمان

*مليووووووون مبروك البطوله
الكاس كاسنا نحن أهله  نستاهله
                        	*

----------


## عمر سعيد

*الف مبروك
                        	*

----------


## علي حران

*الف ترليون مبروك للزعيم سيد البلد
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ملايين التبريكات ياصفوة

بطولة بجداااااااااااااااااارة

*

----------

